# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Chế máy hàn co2  cnc

## ngocbh2001

Xin kính chào các thành viên của diễn đàng

Mình muốn làm một máy hàn co2 cnc ,lấy plasma của march3 để vận hành.Nhưng mình không biết khi bắt đầu một đường hàn thi board BOB march3 xuất output chân nào để đánh lửa.và cách cài đặt như thế nào?
Mình định dùng cái BOB này mong các bác chỉ giúp

Cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Tuấn

Ù, cài đặt thì em không biết, bác túm mấy lão hay nghịch dại trên này, đấy lão biết ợ. 

Đại khái là lệnh M3, M5 chi đó để bật tắt spin. Bác chuyển mấy hàn sang chế độ bấm thì hàn, bỏ tay ra thì tắt ( 2T) là nó chạy ợ.

----------


## ngocbh2001

Lúc trước đọc trên diễn đàn có nghe nói march3 có chức năng bật/tắt spindle theo cao độ của trục z.Nhưng hôm nay tìm không tháy nữa.các bác chỉ giúp.Mình ở Biên hòa cafe đa tạ

----------


## tranhung123456

nếu thế thì bạn mua 1 bộ đánh lửa lò nướng ga về mà chế (nguyên tắc khi cấp điện nó bật van ga sau đó đánh lửa) lấy chân relay cấp cho relay 200v cấp cho bộ đánh lửa
http://sale.net.vn/products/detail/b...a-lo-nuong-gas

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> nếu thế thì bạn mua 1 bộ đánh lửa lò nướng ga về mà chế (nguyên tắc khi cấp điện nó bật van ga sau đó đánh lửa) lấy chân relay cấp cho relay 200v cấp cho bộ đánh lửa
> http://sale.net.vn/products/detail/b...a-lo-nuong-gas


lộn rồi cụ H ơi. cái này hàn co2 thì bật lửa làm gì chứ? cái này chịu khó sửa code tí là hàn đc ah

----------

ngocbh2001

----------


## ngocbh2001

Ý mình là khi trục Z tiến xuống một độ cao nhất đinh(ví dụ -20)thì tự động đống rele

----------


## hoangson

Nếu hàn trên một mặt phẳng thì ở độ cao -20mm đấy bác đặt một cái rờ le vào đấy. Khi nào trục z xuống đến đấy thì chạm vào rờ le đóng điện hàn. Không thì bác lập trình bình thường rồi thêm lệnh M3 và M5 bằng tay vào chương trình thôi. Nếu chương trình mà dài thì cẩn thận không tẩu hỏa nhập ma đấy bác.  :Wink:

----------

ngocbh2001

----------

